# Help Identify this Kyosho Ultima?



## DukeDiablo (Jan 27, 2004)

Dear Forum-

Wow... I haven't been on here forever, but I've been out of R/C for a looong time too. I'm getting back into it now, just bashing, not racing anymore.

Regardless, I made the mistake of browsing eBay and ended up buying something I shouldn't have:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220460821720&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I was kind of hoping it was an incomplete RB5, but after looking at some comparison photos... I'm not sure anymore.

Anyone have a good idea? Oh and try to keep the jokes to a minimum!

Yall have a good one.

-Jim


----------



## modbugy (Feb 21, 2006)

*Hey Dude*

i have one of these trucks and it is a old 2000 model. not a new one best bet is to put buggy arms on it and turn it into a rb5 that would be cool:wave:


----------



## DukeDiablo (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks, I was trying to find a good replacement for my Outlaw Ultima Truck... so it's a shame I didn't know about your truck earlier.

I just figured I could use some parts on this eBay adventure I've started, but it looks like I probably just bought some junk.

Thanks again and have a great week.

-Jim


----------



## DukeDiablo (Jan 27, 2004)

Just to update, it ended up being a Kyosho EP Ultima ST Racing Sports...


----------

